# Early Goose - Just Days Away!



## DeltaBoy

TENTATIVE 2006 SEASON OPENING DATES - Sept. 1, 2006

*98 DAYS AWAY!!! * 8)


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

Wow! 98 days already???? Seemed like just yesterday!

:splat:


----------



## Maverick

Ahhh haaa starting already.......
Gotta love it! :beer:


----------



## Springer

He is six days ahead of last year.

:beer:

http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/forums/vie ... arly+goose


----------



## DeltaBoy

Ha..Ha..

I thought I was late this year! I can't fricken wait... :wink:


----------



## KEN W

Deltaboy....are you out counting eggs in the nest???? :toofunny:


----------



## FLOYD

I haven't been out "looking" for goslings, but it sure seems to me that there are a lot of pairs of honkers swimming around together on sloughs with no little ones between them. This is just my opinion from driving down the highway.

Anybody else have more favorable reports?


----------



## woodpecker

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Ithaca1

Boat Parade is 130 days away

NR Opener at Devils Lake

http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/forums/alb ... ic_id=4417

I know there roosting here somewhere!!


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

Lots of goslings around the Missouri R. for the past couple weeks.


----------



## nickle ditch

I saw our first goslings a week ago.


----------



## ndwaterfowler

Kelly's Slough West of Forks is loaded with little ones, honkers and ducks. They have had just about a perfect nesting/hatching season so far around here. The average brood size I have seen for the honks has been 6-7. They are starting to take the little ones up into the green fields so they are well on their way. :thumb:


----------



## Springer

DB this was a timely post on your part. When I got home yesterday my 10 yr old said to me "I wonder how many days until goose season opens?"

He is just waiting for me to pick up his new gun a traditions 1200 12ga. it has a youth stock and a 24" barrel on it. I think we will shoot some clay birds this weekend at Great Grandma's.


----------



## DeltaBoy

97 days! :lol:


----------



## 4CurlRedleg

DeltaBoy said:


> 97 days! :lol:


 :lol: You freak!! I have geese I haven't cleaned from last year and your wishing summer away. :beer:


----------



## goosebusters

Hey ndwaterfowler did you see all the little fluff balls by happy harrys. Wood ducks and geese all over the place.


----------



## ndwaterfowler

goosebusters,

I just checked it out this morning. Looks like they had a good hatch out there as well. I have also noticed more molt migrators lately as well. Yesterday I saw 2 flocks of 20-30 birds. Things are looking good! Now how many days Scott?? :beer:


----------



## DeltaBoy

*93 Days!*

It's almost June...

A breakdown:

May: 1 day left...
June: 30 
July: 31 
August: 31
______________

Total: 93 Days


----------



## USSapper

i have seen alot around here. I have noticed that they are in flocks of 30 or so right now. I have never noticed this before, it is usually mid august before they start flocking up-I guess it could just be the males all out for a bite to eat withthe boys :lol:


----------



## DuckBuster

Thanks for keeping us in the loop DB! I was geting worried that I might miss the opener! :rollin: I can't wait either... I have already started plans for Canada. I'm pretty sure that hunting is officially a disease.... I hope there is no cure/vaccination.


----------



## 870 XPRS

Lindberg9 said:


> i have seen alot around here. I have noticed that they are in flocks of 30 or so right now. I have never noticed this before, it is usually mid august before they start flocking up-I guess it could just be the males all out for a bite to eat withthe boys :lol:


I don't want to rain on your parade Lindberg, but this happens every year and there is a reason for it. Why don't you hit the web or ask somebody and you'll find the answer for it.


----------



## DeltaBoy

I went down to the Miz. River this morning and along the banks 6 groups of geese had goslings. I would guess that there were about 40 little yellow butter balls swimming around in the water...

91 Days!


----------



## USSapper

870 XPRS said:


> Lindberg9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> i have seen alot around here. I have noticed that they are in flocks of 30 or so right now. I have never noticed this before, it is usually mid august before they start flocking up-I guess it could just be the males all out for a bite to eat withthe boys :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't want to rain on your parade Lindberg, but this happens every year and there is a reason for it. Why don't you hit the web or ask somebody and you'll find the answer for it.
Click to expand...

Because i am usually in the field :wink:


----------



## USSapper

Why is it that they flock up this time of year then split up with their young ones then flock together again come fall?


----------



## DeltaBoy

89 days!!!


----------



## PJ

I have seen a ton of molt migrators going through sota.


----------



## DeltaBoy

83 Days! 8)


----------



## MnDiver

> I have seen a ton of molt migrators going through sota.


Ditto!!

Hopefully they're passing through again in Sept!!


----------



## dakota31400

Are they following through with the depredation order this year again...last year all it accomplished was to educate em.


----------



## DeltaBoy

77 Days!

I still have a few things to get ready...


----------



## Chuck Smith

Maybe you guys could answer a question for me......What is the limit during the early season? Is it still 3 a day and 6 in possession?

I have looked on the Game and fish website and could not find anything on the early season.

Thanks in advance.

Chuck Smith


----------



## ndwaterfowler

It was 5/day early season last year but I heard talk about the POSSIBILITY of it being increased to try and put a bigger dent in the resident population.


----------



## Chuck Smith

Thanks for the info......I have been having a hard time finding it on the ND game and fish website.


----------



## DeltaBoy

75 Days!


----------



## Ridge Nelson

Im assuming the countdown on this thread is for north dakota. Does anybody know when the missouri early goose season opens? Thanks for any help

redlegg93


----------



## DeltaBoy

redlegg93 said:


> Im assuming the countdown on this thread is for north dakota. redlegg93


It's for Nodak...

*72 Days! *


----------



## Ima870man

Why, Why, why, why, why, must Deltaboy keep tormenting me by reminding us. Why, Why, why, why.... Just kidding, keep reminding us as it keeps me conjuring up expectations and what I need to do for the up and coming season. :wink:

Ima870man :beer:


----------



## hoosier dhr

Indiana's early goose is also Sept. 1-15th 
(goose and teal) 
Love to hunt it but hate the bugs!


----------



## pennsyltucky

DeltaBoy said:


> redlegg93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Im assuming the countdown on this thread is for north dakota. redlegg93
> 
> 
> 
> It's for Nodak...
> 
> *72 Days! *
Click to expand...

ya but almost every state starts early goose on sept 1 i think. and doves start on the same day here.

when does everyone's early goose start?

pennsylvania's is sept 1


----------



## Green head down

MN is the first saturday of Sept and some times on the first sunday if that is the first of the month

Last year in SD it was the first sat of sept I belive


----------



## PJ

Per a Fed Regulation: No migratory bird season shall open before Sept 1st. Hence why all the states start then. It's too bad MN has to be all whack and open up on a Sat. A week day opener would be sweet. It would get rid of a lot of the riff-raff.


----------



## DeltaBoy

64 DAYS!!!


----------



## 4CurlRedleg

DeltaBoy said:


> 64 DAYS!!!


BOOYAHH!!! :beer:


----------



## kvernum3

so who istakn me goose huntin with them.


----------



## pennsyltucky

56 more?


----------



## DeltaBoy

52 Days! 8)


----------



## WingedShooter7

103 days 14 hours 59 minutes and 12 seconds until mine starts dang thats a long time!


----------



## WingedShooter7

that was until the normal season it is 68 days and 14 hours until i can hunt Ducks and Geese for Youth season YEA! :beer:


----------



## deacon

MN starts on Saturday Sept 2. Starting to think about this already! Wheat fields are already turning brown from the lack of rain. I would guess in about 2 weeks the first young ones will start filing.


----------



## DeltaBoy

*46 Days! *


----------



## Booster

Scott,

As you may know I am in Iraq. I am sure that Jed told you all about what I do here and everything like that. I am coming home FINALLY in Sep for my two week leave. So, I will be there for early goose season. I was wondering if you and Zack and Tyler and Phillips and the rest of the nodak gang would like to get together for a old fashion hunt like we used too in college. I can hardly wait until I get to shoot my first goose in two years. I didn't think that it would bother me but being away from good old nodak is killing me. Keep in mind I do still have a very vital mission that I must continue to put first but it is hard when all I do is watch hunting videos in my down time. I will be looking forward to hearing everyone's stories about the first days hunt. Good Luck!


----------



## mallard

Booster,When you get back look me up.I allways seem to find birds.Let us know if you want any hunting videos between now and then.
mallard


----------



## DeltaBoy

Booster said:


> Scott, I was wondering if you and Zack and Tyler and Phillips and the rest of the nodak gang would like to get together for a old fashion hunt like we used too in college!


Booster,

I would be more than happy to hunt with you and some other guys. I'll give Jed a call and see if we can work something out for a goose hunt.

Take care buddy!


----------



## GooseBuster3

BOOSTER!!!!!!!!

Dont worry we will put you on birds for sure!

Cant wait to see yeah, take care bud!!


----------



## DeltaBoy

September 1 - 42 Days!


----------



## duckduck...goose!

Oh im sooooo excited for opening day!!!!I go with a goverment official-one of the best goose hunters you'll ever meet


----------



## hoosier dhr

Did you watch Waterfowler tv last night? 
They had an early goose hunt in Canada, 
getting excited!


----------



## watchman34hunting

sept 1 new york :beer: good luck pennsyltucky and nodak :beer:


----------



## jhegg

Booster,
If you want waterfowl hunting vids, let me know what you want and give me an address. Your wish will be fullfilled!
Jim


----------



## DeltaBoy

36 Days!


----------



## PJ

Just bought a trailer! 6 by 10 and 2 doz more full-bodies! :beer:


----------



## Jeff Zierden

The geese on the local roost pond finally went out to feed for the first time. They only flew down the road about a half mile to a fresh cut barley field but atleast it is a start.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

Birds are starting to fly off some roosts.

Booster, you're more then welcome out at the new nodak home in goose country.


----------



## ShineRunner

Our season starts in NC on Sept. 1 thru Sept. 30 with a 8 bird limit, 16 possession, up from 5 and 10 previous years.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

Scouting was good this morning, lots of roosts building.

Coming Soon to a Stubble Field Near You...

[siteimg]4729[/siteimg]


----------



## H20fwlIowa

33 days and Iowas early goose opens. Can't wait!!!!! Found a spot where they banded geese this year in the city have been watching to see where they go. I want my first band that bad!!


----------



## MallardMayhem21

Can already start to hear and see them in my sleep!! Starting to see a couple flocks of young ones flying around in MN. What I really miss is the hoards of mosquitoes and 85 Degrees!!!!

:beer: :beer: :beer:


----------



## DeltaBoy

31 Days!


----------



## Blue Plate

Scott - you've got alot going before early goose!


----------



## DeltaBoy

I do have a lot of things going... It's going to come fast!

You'll have a little one to take care of and uhmm... Can't forget the wife.


----------



## Blue Plate

Never forget the wife. . . . .I might have to skip some family duties for October and November. k:


----------



## Young'in

Our duck and goose season doesn't start till the second week of october  . you guys are so lucky.


----------



## WingedShooter7

Sept 1 is acutally are start

dang i want some HONK!

Already having dreams bout hunting......they rule :beer:


----------



## DeltaBoy

*24 Days!!! *


----------



## Tator

they are hitting the wheat fields south of fargo already, and they just came off today, dippin and divin in when I drove by


----------



## dukegoose

Have you got some rain in the Fargo area?


----------



## Tator

not much, might've got a shot this last weekend, but was wefesting


----------



## dukegoose

Thanks, it sounds like the crops in the S.E. corner of state came through.
The geese that you are seeing, large flocks or family groups?


----------



## Tator

group of about 15, and another of about 25


----------



## Jeff Zierden

Opening day is going to be a zoo in our area. Normally this time of year the geese are spread between about 3-5 different roosts. But, this year with no rain all of them have dried up except for the local waste treatment holding ponds. Every day more and more geese keep showing up. Last thursday i counted 56 geese out there. Tonight I stopped after work and lost track after 267. There is about 10 different groups of guys who hunt in our area and you can guess where everyone is going to be on opening morning. I bet there will be at least 3 groups waiting for them in the ditch when the lift off. :eyeroll: The geese are feeding in a field we have permission for right now but I don't know if it will hold out till opening day. We have a few other good fields close by so we will just keep our fingers crossed.


----------



## Decoyer

> they are hitting the wheat fields south of fargo already, and they just came off today, dippin and divin in when I drove by


Too bad a lot of that has been annexed into city limits.... urban growth sucks.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

Awww yes....the good old days of Fargo Goosin' that is no more. I hate to even drive past it anymore as I don't want to know what's in it.

[siteimg]4780[/siteimg]
[siteimg]4781[/siteimg]


----------



## Decoyer

Damn that first pic brings back some good memories.... junior in highschool the first hunt with hustad and company. Good times


----------



## HonkerExpress

I got my first spot already scoped out, say over 200 honkers sitting in the wheat field last weekend. Only three major sloughs for em to roost on, and if it keeps up this way with the drought, only gonna be 2 sloughs left, man oh man, its getting close now, I even went out and bought another 2 dozen GHG full bodies, I can't take it anymore, lol. Maverick give me a shout, I got some good stuff lined up this year. Laters.


----------



## Wld Fowl

22 DAYS


----------



## NDTerminator

Aug 8th today. This morning I finishing re-affirming my permanent permission on all my neighbor's lands. They requested I render the species extinct.

Also picked up another 1/2 dozen full bodies today. These 6 give me enough to go shell-free for the first time. I won't be feeding shells into the spread until later on when I need numbers.

As usual, I took all of the early season off. This promises to be a season to remember...


----------



## rooster cogburn

20 days til Goosemas Eve!!! Got a few fields picked out and more should show up as the harvest is in full force this week. The wheat is starting to come off around here and most all of the barely has been combined!


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

Going pre-scouting in the morning.....ducks are down but the geese can withstand rougher conditions and are still looking strong.

For some reason I cannot get away from large numbers of doves the past couple weeks and I'm pretty pumped for them as well.


----------



## ShineRunner

Starting to cut my Dove Proso Millet, but started raining and had to quit  Nice cool front coming in and should move some Dove. But going to go the BPro tomorrow and buy shells, they are having a one day sale for 1.88 a box.

Checking my favorite goose hole and it has been loaded the last few mornings. Not much grain cut here yet and few choices so far. :beer:


----------



## Hollywood

I dropped off some walleye fillets to some farms we've been hunting & got permission from 6 new places this week- all in great flight paths. One farmer asked if I would come shoot some deer for him. Well, Uhhh.. gee, I guess so. And better yet- its an AWESOME spot. He said no one had stopped to ask to hunt in years. Life is GOOD!


----------



## Tator

LIFE IS FINE

must be a lee and tiffany watcher eh????

gettin close


----------



## T Shot

Went on a little scouting trip this morning. All it did was get me all excited. We gained access to some new property this year and let me tell you, it looks good, really good.


----------



## rooster cogburn

*15 Days*


----------



## rooster cogburn

Who's ready? *10 days*


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

rooster cogburn said:


> Who's ready?


<-----raises his hand.


----------



## HonkerExpress

READY? Chit, I have been dreaming about it the last 3 months, lol. Gonna be a busy weekend. Goose hunting till 2, taking a nap until 5 the bow hunting the rest of the evening, lol. I got a busy schedule for the first weekend of sept. Gonna be freakin awesome, lol. :beer: :beer: :beer:


----------



## Maverick

> Awww yes....the good old days of Fargo Goosin' that is no more. I hate to even drive past it anymore as I don't want to know what's in it.


There really wasn't anything better than getting up in your own bed, a 5 minute drive to your field, and Brenda's Shack after a great hunt, with great guys!


----------



## rooster cogburn

Single Digits, guess i'll keep this thread alive!!!
*8 Days!*


----------



## bighunter

So Pumped im getting out to my field very early.Seeing more geese show up.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

We scouted a new area 2 nights ago and now it's getting difficult to sift through the options. Birds are still fairly scattered but the past week the birds have noticeably grouped up more.


----------



## HonkerExpress

their is a pretty nice bunch I have been watching pretty close now for about 2 weeks, I almost got them named by this point, lol. Should be a good hunt for the 5 of us opening morning, then its off the the tree stand. lol. good luck guys. :beer:


----------



## T Shot

Saw some groups flying out of city limits to feed this morning on the way too work. Almost rear ended someone, I guess I should pay more attention to the road.


----------



## PJ

Taylor looks all thugged out in those pics! Nice! :lol:


----------



## rooster cogburn

*5 days! The suspense is killing me! I've got 5 fields with 150 plus in each, should be a awesome LONG weekend!!!!*


----------



## dukegoose

I have to load up the trailer on Tuesday and hit the road Thuresday night. It looks like rain for the first morning.


----------



## HonkerExpress

With 4 days to go now, its looking awesome for friday and saturday. I got two fields scouted out and one is holding between 250-350 and the other is holding about 200. Looks like a pretty sweet weekend to me. I will be out on friday morning. I had to take the day off to get out there, lol. Good luck to everyone. I know I am all pumped up, lol. :beer:


----------



## Maverick

> Taylor looks all thugged out in those pics! Nice!


That's right I wear urban cammo!!!


----------



## Hollywood

Got permission for a couple good spots. Then today- got permission for THE SPOT!!!!! We're gonna WHALE on 'em! Now I won't be able to sleep for a couple nights. Hehehehehe. Can't wait now.


----------



## DeltaBoy

2 Days!

Uhmm... Three days for me!

Hope you all have some fun while your hunting... :wink:


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

Can't stand the suspense.

I'm reporting our success on North Dakota Outdoors Radio on Saturday morning at 11:45.... 8)

Which field to hunt which day is the biggest debate going now.


----------



## Norm70

WHo wants to teach middle school US history and geography and then go coach a football game for me a on friday? If no takers i guess i won't be out until saturday :crybaby:


----------



## HonkerExpress

Ah, weather looks good, the birds are here, scouted three fields, with the smallest amount being about 200, its gonna be a good weekend. lol. Laters all.


----------



## PJ

Trailer is ready to rock now. I'll I have to do is pick my outfit for opening day!


----------



## goosebusters

looks like rain for us nodak boys. Its always more exciting with that risk of getting to trailer stuck 8)


----------



## HonkerExpress

All I know is them geese are in for a real azz whooping. The stress of work, fighting with the g/f, and everything else, them little buggers are gonna get it. At least I am channeling my anger into something constructive. Doing my part to elminate the abundance of geese, lol. Good luck boys, can't wait to get out in the field. Laters.


----------



## Leo Porcello

Let it rain! Otherwise you have to worry about getting the truck or the trailer stuck because there will be a fire ban and you won't be able to drive out in the field. That being said it may be a smart thing to ask the farmers even on unposted land if its okay to drive out there. I would hate to be the guy whos truck starts a fire in the field and burns down the landowners house or barn.


----------



## Mud15

Its nice to see im not the only one counting the hours! I cant wait to get ou and kill some geeese....2 more days of school and its goose slaying time...


----------



## 870 XPRS

I CAN ALMOST TASTE IT


----------



## Madison

I'm out the door at 4!! check up on a couple of fields before dark, and its go time!!


----------



## 870 XPRS

F, work is going slow today.......wonder why that is????


----------



## Leo Porcello

Just got in from scouting. The birds have been playing hop scotch so tomorrow who knows what will happen.


----------



## HonkerExpress

I'm still straigh, I gots a little homework to do tonight. The birds have been focusing on two fields and they aren't patterening worth a crap. Feed in one field at night, then the other the next morning. They seem to know something is up, lol. Oh well, I might just set up right in between the two fields and run traffic, Since I am more then likely by my lonesome tomorrow. I hope it won't take to long to get my limit. Get home and have some goose for dinner, yummm. lol.


----------



## Maverick

> Trailer is ready to rock now. I'll I have to do is pick my outfit for opening day!


Are you going to be sporting the goose hat!


----------



## goosebusters

Good luck to all. We are leaving for the central part of the state. If you guys see a dark green trailer with decals everywhere feel free to come say hi. Pound them feathers. GOOD LUCK. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## DeltaBoy

Hope everyone had a good time goose hunting! I was able to enjoy a couple of days hunting and some success too.

Res. Duck will open 19 days from now - time is going by fast and soon we will everything will be in full swing.


----------

